# what could u have done different to make it up to mark!



## PEoct (Oct 28, 2014)

hello friends

now as we all know the level of difficulty the exam hold particularly this time ( April) and i know we all have same standard reference so do i , i was wondering what you would have done differently or added to your preparation to make it to the mark and difficulty level.

so that we can learn from our experience as-the exam is still fresh in our mind.

i am not discussing the questions here just the overall thought process.

thank you

and please share your thoughts.

good luck


----------



## Captain America (Oct 28, 2014)

I have no idea.This is how I prepared.

-camera reference book

-camera practice problems

-camera sample exam

-NCEES Test

-Graffeo Book

-wildi.read &amp; took notes

-complex imaginary 1-4

-Spin ups

-kaplan sample exam (tough)

I also took the Georgia Tech prep course.Im really tired.I studied since june. I though I was ok going into the test, but nope.


----------



## PEoct (Oct 28, 2014)

ya same here we all almost have all the listed above references mine were exactly same, so i really don't know what to add or how to improve the references.

 guess we all are on same boat.


----------



## eksor_PE (Oct 28, 2014)

This was my first time taking the PE-Power. I didn't study the way I wanted to be due to travels and laziness. During the exam, I noticed on how should I improve my PE test taking skills.

- Calm myself down to avoid silly mistakes and not to freak out if I can't find the answer.

- Know my references from cover to cover.

- Utilize my references instead of relying from my own general knowledge.


----------



## Captain America (Oct 28, 2014)

My thinking is maybe the people giving the test also have these same references that we do. I always read that their sample test is similar to the test. But that wasn't the case. I think next time I'll do my own independent studying based upon their specifications. It's just hard to devote that much time when you have a job and wife and kids.But there's no magic pill.No short cut. So ill just hit the ground running again in 5 or 6 weeks


----------



## panna1 (Oct 28, 2014)

why are you guys worrying so much right now. please don't worry. I am sure you all guys will pass the exam. just relax and enjoy till the results come out. I met couple of guys who thought they will fail miserably in april and still passed with flying colors. so, just relax and enjoy for some time.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 28, 2014)

The sample test is NEVER anywhere near as complex as the real thing.

The problem with this test cycle, as I see it, is they looked to different sources for questions.

That is fine, except we don't have any way of knowing what to study for.

I do not see why they cannot publish a list of 'suggested' references.

I studied my butt off and sat there for the better part of 3 hours questioning my own abilities.


----------



## PEoct (Oct 28, 2014)

panna1 said:


> why are you guys worrying so much right now. please don't worry. I am sure you all guys will pass the exam. just relax and enjoy till the results come out. I met couple of guys who thought they will fail miserably in april and still passed with flying colors. so, just relax and enjoy for some


that was very thoughtful of you !  i hope and pray everyone who sincerely worked hard pass the exam. but there is always a thought back of mind to prepare for the worst, when u know u didnt do well  besides all efforts and hard work,


----------



## PEoct (Oct 28, 2014)

Ken 2.0 said:


> The sample test is NEVER anywhere near as complex as the real thing.
> 
> The problem with this test cycle, as I see it, is they looked to different sources for questions.
> 
> ...


i tatally agree with you, why they just dnt list the 100 books as reference . i know one book cnt be enough, but than there is no limit to reference to.

its so frustrating,


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Exactly


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2014)

just wait until the exam goes computer based and it goes to closed book exam, the only thing you are allowed is a supplied reference like on the FE exam.


----------



## PEoct (Oct 28, 2014)

hahah so true. open books are hard , :rtft:


----------



## maverickPEPower (Oct 28, 2014)

If I do pass this is what I did. 3 months before the exam I started reading my undergrad books which I am more familiar with. I took the test masters and did complex, spin up and ncees. I did really well on all these exams. I kinda think I did good on the main exam too but was in a shock that the real exam was so different than all the exams I practiced.


----------



## EEgator PE (Oct 28, 2014)

All of the practice exams seemed to be far too basic for the exam except for the Complex Imaginary NEC Drill Book.

I'm looking at October's test as a practice run so If I have to take the test again, I will most likely work the end of the chapter problems in the Wildi Machines, Grainger Power Systems, and Chapman Electric Machinery Books. Since this test had a fair amount of relay type questions, I'll need to find a good book relay design.

Another thing I was caught off guard by was the transformer cooling questions with abreviations OA/FA/FOA. None of my books had anything on this so finding a good transformer design book will also be a good idea. Wildi, Grainger, and Chapman didn't have anything on this topic. I also have the Glover book and it lacked this info too.

Any good suggestions on other books to look at aside from the usual ones on here?


----------



## PEoct (Oct 28, 2014)

that's exactly i want to find out by posting this topic. hopefully some one can tell


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2014)

EEGator said:


> Another thing I was caught off guard by was the transformer cooling questions with abreviations OA/FA/FOA. None of my books had anything on this so finding a good transformer design book will also be a good idea. Wildi, Grainger, and Chapman didn't have anything on this topic. I also have the Glover book and it lacked this info too.


There was really an exam question on the cooling method for a power transformer? Seems very application specific and not really focusing on core concepts.


----------



## eksor_PE (Oct 28, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> EEGator said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing I was caught off guard by was the transformer cooling questions with abreviations OA/FA/FOA. None of my books had anything on this so finding a good transformer design book will also be a good idea. Wildi, Grainger, and Chapman didn't have anything on this topic. I also have the Glover book and it lacked this info too.
> ...


Yes, there was a question about that and other IEEE Standards. There was also a question on NFPA 70E.



EEGator said:


> All of the practice exams seemed to be far too basic for the exam except for the Complex Imaginary NEC Drill Book.
> 
> I'm looking at October's test as a practice run so If I have to take the test again, I will most likely work the end of the chapter problems in the Wildi Machines, Grainger Power Systems, and Chapman Electric Machinery Books. Since this test had a fair amount of relay type questions, I'll need to find a good book relay design.
> 
> ...




The IEEE Standards (IEEE Std. C57) on transformers discuss the transformer cooling methods. They gave a hint about this problem if you would remember one of the questions about a power transformers that have three values.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 28, 2014)

There were a few application specific questions. The transformer one was a nice one. My personal favorite was the one about the fluorescent light bulbs. It was priceless.


----------



## wjrez (Oct 28, 2014)

I came close twice and I believe that not doing enough practice problems was the issue. I did a lot of review and study (GA Tech lectures), but did not work enough problems. I plan to take it again in October 2015, but what you guys are telling me about the exam is making me wonder if my "revised plan" to do mre practice problems is now the right strategy. I am running out of options!


----------



## brandzimm (Oct 28, 2014)

eksor said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > EEGator said:
> ...


I picked up on that as well....thankfully because at the time, I had no clue what those abbreviations stood for.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 28, 2014)

My experience with the April 2014 showed me that it really helped to have extensive experience with the design and maintenance of a typical utility electrical grid. If I had not had that experience I would have been at a loss. I know that may sound like an obvious statement due to the nature of the PE. However the previous times I took the test it seemed to focus more on the theoretical. Having said that there are several texts which focus on maintenance of transformers, breakers, etc. I have copies somewhere between my attic and work and if find them I'll be glad to post titles. Sorry won't be able to loan out or sell. Finally, word to the wise, be careful about being overly specific on questions.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2014)

KatyLied said:


> My experience with the April 2014 showed me that it really helped to have extensive experience with the design and maintenance of a typical utility electrical grid. If I had not had that experience I would have been at a loss. I know that may sound like an obvious statement due to the nature of the PE. However the previous times I took the test it seemed to focus more on the theoretical. Having said that there are several texts which focus on maintenance of transformers, breakers, etc. I have copies somewhere between my attic and work and if find them I'll be glad to post titles. Sorry won't be able to loan out or sell. Finally, word to the wise, be careful about being overly specific on questions.


I'd be interested in said text titles. +1 on watching what you post regarding exam content.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 29, 2014)

Listed below are references for your reading pleasure. Some of these might prove useful if you have limited experience in the actual design/maintenance of a utility electric grid:

*Electrical References Transformers and Power Equipment - Anthony Pansini * - Excellent, practical info on power equipment (transformers, breakers, fuses, meters, relays, etc.). As I'm looking I realize I'd forgotten how good this book is. Most of this stuff I know from having worked around it but if I'd remembered I would have taken this book in the test for moral support. Pansini has other good books too. His titles are worth Googling or Amazoning.

*A Guide to Transformer Maintenance - J.J. Kelly, S.D. Myers, R. H Parrish* - The bible of transformer maintenance. if you were marooned on a desert island, surrounded by the natives, their test equipment, and associated instruction manuals you would have no trouble in setting up their transformer maintenance program. I don't even know if they publish the book anymore but S.D Myers (the company) has a website devoted to transformer training.

*Electric Power Engineering handbook/Leonard Grigsby and Electric Power Transformer Engineering/James Harlow *- These are published by CRC Press. Their site is worth investigating for several other good titles also.

If I only bought one it would be the Pansini book. Supplement that with internet searches. In fact, if there are exam questions that stumped you I'd Google the heck out of them. The other books are good but, aside from building up your personal library, might be TMI. Your choice. To quote Edward R. Murrow, "Good night and good luck". (Google if you don't know who I'm talking about. His story is worth reading.)


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 29, 2014)

I meant "Transformers" not "References" in the Pansini title. Too many beers. Too late at night. :40oz:


----------



## PEoct (Oct 29, 2014)

KatyLied said:


> I meant "Transformers" not "References" in the Pansini title. Too many beers. Too late at night. :40oz:


haha good one


----------



## J-Dubbs (Oct 31, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> EEGator said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing I was caught off guard by was the transformer cooling questions with abreviations OA/FA/FOA. None of my books had anything on this so finding a good transformer design book will also be a good idea. Wildi, Grainger, and Chapman didn't have anything on this topic. I also have the Glover book and it lacked this info too.
> ...




Believe it or not, there were several questions similar in nature to this one. Specific applications seemed to be the name of the game this time around, and the idea of "core concepts" was thrown completely out the window.

Also, be careful guys. Getting awfully close to to discussing specific exam questions in here.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Nov 1, 2014)

I took the October 2013 power exam and I am sure my score was real close. But I remember a few questions straight out of the Granger power systems book. They were out of left field, but I looked in the index and went to page listed and the answer was word for word.


----------

